# Robland E300 sliding panel saw FOR SALE



## Doctor (1 May 2010)

Hi,
I have upgraded my panel saw, as a result I am selling my Robland on ebay, no reserve.







Robland E300
Bought new in august 2005 by me
2.5m sliding table
1250mm rip
300mm main blade
120mm split scorer
415v 3 phase
45 deg tilt
£4995 plus vat new (todays cost), bidding starts at £500 with no reserve
Condition is average for year
Manuals and tools included plus spares.
Mitre fence


----------



## miles_hot (1 May 2010)

oh my goodness - how big is that thing? 

Miles


----------



## wizer (1 May 2010)

It's a tiddler


----------



## Blister (1 May 2010)

:shock: 

Even comes with a built in guard dog  8)


----------



## Gary (2 May 2010)

Have the forum rules changed?

Can we all promote our ebay sales? :lol:


----------



## Doctor (2 May 2010)

Let me know if I have broken the rules and I'll post pictures of it directly :?


----------



## woodsworth (2 May 2010)

Just a curiosity.

I noticed this in your listing: "The winning bid will have VAT added to it at 17.5%, a vat receipt will be issued."

I was under the impression that winning bid is to include VAT if your VAT registered.

I've seen other listings that say they will add VAT as well but thought it to be against the rules of E-Bay, am i wrong?

Nice saw though, wish i had the money.


----------



## Gary (2 May 2010)

( 5.8 ) Items For Sale 
Once established as a member who contributes to the forum, we will allow private individuals to post that are looking to sell or buy an item. The thread must have FOR SALE in the title. As items move quickly within the forum, a member can bump such a thread back up to the top just once. 

Members may not promote their own sales that are on other sites such as eBay.


----------



## Doctor (2 May 2010)

I have been informed that I have broken the rules.
Images instead


----------



## superunknown (2 May 2010)

Can I ask what part of the country you are located?


----------



## Doug B (2 May 2010)

superunknown":1fn1xcov said:


> Can I ask what part of the country you are located?




Matching Green, Essex. I believe, he`ll soon put me right if i aint :lol:


----------



## Doctor (2 May 2010)

Thats it, Harlow, Essex is the closest town.


----------



## jeffinfrance (3 May 2010)

hi doctor,

quick question about the robland.

do you have a difference in height from the extreme left and right of the sliding table as it passes the saw? or is it absolutely flat and level? i'm talking 10ths of millimetres obviously.

jeff


----------



## jeffinfrance (3 May 2010)

also interested in what you've upgraded to.

jeff


----------



## Doctor (3 May 2010)

There is a slight difference in height on mine but ideally it should be flat.
The saw is a light trade standard saw, it is pretty good but as a company we have outgrown it.
I have bought an Altendorf, which is the rolls royce of panel saws.


----------



## roxylife (7 Apr 2011)

Do you have a price to sell this machine, or is it just running on ebay.
thanks


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Apr 2011)

My local sawmill has just installed a brand new Felder. I shall use that. (They allow me to btw) 

Well, let's put it this way, if I buy timber from them, they will cut to size free of charge! 

I'm a Happy Easter Bunny (hammer) Even if I can't buy a saw that as for sale 11 months ago.  


John


----------



## miles_hot (7 Apr 2011)

check the dates out chaps


----------

